
Reader, Come Home: The Reading Brain in a Digital World - ordiblah
https://formareview.substack.com/p/maryanne-wolfs-positive-way-forward
======
ALittleLight
I've struggled with reading recently (past 5 or 10 years). I used to read so
much and for so long, and now I hardly read at all - maybe one or two books a
month. Some months, sadly, none.

Part of me thinks it is all the modern tech that has shattered my attention
span. I'm too used to seeing something new, refreshing a page, opening a new
tab, browsing my twitter feed, etc, that focusing for too long is difficult.
This is covered in the article as the first reason, and I think it is the most
compelling.

Lately though, I've started rereading some of my old favorite books and I've
been pleasantly surprised to find my attention holding up better. As I have
less time to dedicate to reading now, I think it's more important to focus on
finding good books - and one way to know you've found them is that it isn't a
struggle to read them, but rather a struggle to stop.

What success I have with continuing to read has been rereading old favorites
to build the momentum and focus back up, and sampling lots of books, finding
good recommendations, and not hesitating to give books up if I don't like them
or if I think I already understand the point. If I have limited time to spend
reading, I'm not going to waste it reading stuff I don't like.

------
Terretta
TL;DR: _Novelty bias_ entices you back to buzz media, _cognitive patience_ is
necessary to stick with long form content, and _recursive dimensionality_ of
progress through physical pages makes print reading a whole body experience
with a sense of place in the material. Author suggests these establish
different brain pathways that can be independently developed or maintained.

------
CompleteWalker
Major 'Anna Karenina' spoiler in this book review...

